# 43 students dead in mexico



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

I am watching Mexico news live on my tv now, they are showing how the students died

video re enactments and all 

very sad

my heart goes out to all the families 

do not know how to act if this happened to a child of mine

again very sad


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

It is sad indeed, but there is more to that subject than what they let people know, in both sides, as usual

If something like that would happen to me, I wouldn't be asking for justice, hell would break loose and many would meet their creator


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> It is sad indeed, but there is more to that subject than what they let people know, in both sides, as usual
> 
> If something like that would happen to me, I wouldn't be asking for justice, hell would break loose and many would meet their creator


Gary, sounds to me like you are from the South of the USA. That is an attitude us Southern boys have too. I saw a bumper sticker once that said "You mess with my Family, and I will mess with your Whole Body ! "


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

coondawg said:


> Gary, sounds to me like you are from the South of the USA. That is an attitude us Southern boys have too. I saw a bumper sticker once that said "You mess with my Family, and I will mess with your Whole Body ! "


Is that like the signs "Tu respetas mi cochera, yo respeto tu carro"? :smile:


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

coondawg said:


> Gary, sounds to me like you are from the South of the USA. That is an attitude us Southern boys have too. I saw a bumper sticker once that said "You mess with my Family, and I will mess with your Whole Body ! "


You are very right, I'm from the south of the USA, in fact, from Mexico city. 
And the message should say: " You mess with my family and I will erase You and all your family from the face of the earth" 
I really believe in respect everyone and everyone's property and rights


----------

